#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Configurar DSLAN HUAWEI

## djjeantechno

Olá pessoal alguem sabe passo a passo como configurar um dlsan aqui,,ajudará muitos aqui, obrigado

----------


## wdnc5

> Olá pessoal alguem sabe passo a passo como configurar um dlsan aqui,,ajudará muitos aqui, obrigado



Amigo onde conseguiu comprar este DSLAM ? manda ai o fornecedor ou alguém que venda estou precisando de um pra instalar aqui em um bairro.

----------


## Rodriguinhow

amigo wdnc5 procura no ml achei um sendo vendido há uns dias atrás.

----------


## Emanuelcs

alguem que configure?

----------


## fhayashi

> Amigo onde conseguiu comprar este DSLAM ? manda ai o fornecedor ou alguém que venda estou precisando de um pra instalar aqui em um bairro.


Estou vendendo uma que comprei mas acabei não utilizando. Preço está bem baixo para vender logo. Produto é novo
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...e-adsl232p-_JM




> alguem que configure?


Se quiser, pode me chamar no PV.

----------

